# String plucking



## Redlance123 (May 12, 2010)

I have been having a hard time lately with plucking the string as a fingers shooter. I use a glove which is well worn, which might be part of it, but I also think a bit of target panic has set into my form. When I experience this ,my arrow goes 8-10 inches to the right invariably,as I am a right handed shooter. I realize what I have done the second I release, but can't seem to correct it myself, any hints? Redlance


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

What kind of release to you to use, back tension with following through, dead hand...etc? My experience is that a pluck will send the arrow in the opposite direction of your handedness since you are plucking the string away from the center of the bow; right hand goes left, left hand (that's me) goes right. I suspect that a pluck can go just about anywhere depending on how you tweak the string. If the arrows are going right, maybe there are side affects caused by the pluck.


----------



## Redlance123 (May 12, 2010)

I use follow through with a dead hand ideally, but with the pluck, I know it the second I do it. It's like feeling the vibration of the string as I release. My left hits are usually leaning the bow handle to far down into the fatty portion of my bowhand. Redlance


----------



## 12v ford (Dec 14, 2010)

Fred Asbell's video fixed the plucking that I was doing occasionally. It is really hard to have a bad release if you make sure you are pushing with the bow hand and pulling with the release hand. If you are making it a point to do this, it should fix that plucking.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Dito, also get rid of that worn glove.I don't know how anyone can shoot with a glove, let alone a well worn one!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm right handed and my ''pluckers'' go high left . i also have EXTREME target panic .


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

12v ford said:


> Fred Asbell's video fixed the plucking that I was doing occasionally. It is really hard to have a bad release if you make sure you are pushing with the bow hand and pulling with the release hand. If you are making it a point to do this, it should fix that plucking.


I found the same thing. When I shoot, I think like I am pulling through a clicker. That keeps me expanding throughout the shot and helped me get rid of most of the plucks. I have been working with a longbow doing the same thing. I shoot the longbow the same way as my finger bow, but the longbow is much more sensitive to errors. It helps reinforce the proper form. I have no trouble using the longbow for practice as long as I shoot it the same way as my other bows.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe get a bucket with sand in it and grip the handle with draw hand as per string hold, and practice just letting the bucket fall from fingers to re inforce the action of the string moving away from the fingers.Would help to do it with closed eyes and just feel the process. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

I believe shooting with your eyes closed, close up to the target can help fix this problem . You can then start to shoot at a blank target . I would never call what we fingers shooters sometime get " target panic " we are not afraid of the target at all, we are afraid of the anticipated result of the shot .( where the arrow lands ) . some of the best shots I have ever done didn't end up in the middle ( if you know what I mean ) 

I agree with BigBob with the bucket of sand ( I think this a Rick McKinney Drill ) but try with water as this will show you more clearly the smooth release as there will be less splash like a Diver that gets it right .

Another drill that has helped me in the past , is to try and relax the forearm . I know this may sound strange , however the tendons that control the fingers entension are located on the ulna ( top side ) of the forearm . so be concentrating on relaxing the tendons at this point will just allow the string to pull from the fingers subconsciously .

The art of just allowing the fingers to relax while maintaining back pressure and not trying to entensionally let the string go is just that " an Art " that comes naturally to some but can take years of perfection for others and something that all fingers shooters deal with at some stage . ( softies that can't do it , pick up a release  )


I also suggest not using a glove and but a good finger tab , also trying not to hold the string on your finger tips . First grove at a minimum .

I hope I have helped some .

Good Shooting 

Rhys


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Here's my 2-cents on the subject.

Listen to Rhys.

I've seen this guy in action and he's an awesome shot. He has one of the most "Velvet" releases you could ever wish for. And he's got the hardware to prove it too.

Good seeing you on Archerytalk mate.

Boyd


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

There is some good information on there. Also, I pluck when my release forearm is out or not line-up with the arrow shaft (poor form). Try pulling the elbow back to set the release on or near your face. Also, to much holding weight will cause you to pluck. Practice the bucket drop with the same weight or more as your holding weight. dd


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I forgot to mention that to light of holding weight will cause you to pluck. dd


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

There is a lot of realy good stuff on these posts the blank bale works good untill I get an arrow in it then I am aiming again. Eyes closed works best for me also trying not to think about the release the last thing I think about is where my hand is going to be after the shot. the second I have a conscious thought about aiming or my release it gets ugly!! Try to get a shot routine down and remember we are all different I think we all have a different trigger that helps the shot go off smooth. 
good luck
Gary


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I am assuming you are shooting a stick bow. I shoot compound and plucks go right, torque goes left. I have found my best release to be leaving my hand glued to my cheek and just relaxing my fingers. If I try to release and allow my hand to go straight back it inevitably also goes out causing the right hits.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Rhys A said:


> I believe shooting with your eyes closed, close up to the target can help fix this problem . You can then start to shoot at a blank target . I would never call what we fingers shooters sometime get " target panic " we are not afraid of the target at all, we are afraid of the anticipated result of the shot .( where the arrow lands ) . some of the best shots I have ever done didn't end up in the middle ( if you know what I mean )
> 
> I agree with BigBob with the bucket of sand ( I think this a Rick McKinney Drill ) but try with water as this will show you more clearly the smooth release as there will be less splash like a Diver that gets it right .
> 
> ...


 Listen to Rhys.
Don't be fooled by the post count, This 'ol boy' is one of the best finger flickers around. Great advice Rhys and congrats on the nationals result and welcome to AT .
Mark


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Rhys A said:


> I believe shooting with your eyes closed, close up to the target can help fix this problem . You can then start to shoot at a blank target . I would never call what we fingers shooters sometime get " target panic " we are not afraid of the target at all, we are afraid of the anticipated result of the shot .( where the arrow lands ) . some of the best shots I have ever done didn't end up in the middle ( if you know what I mean )
> 
> I agree with BigBob with the bucket of sand ( I think this a Rick McKinney Drill ) but try with water as this will show you more clearly the smooth release as there will be less splash like a Diver that gets it right .
> 
> ...


Yup I was about to comment when I read this this is nearly exactly what I was going to suggest. I think this is an excellent road map to follow.

I will add that after the release your hand should be completely relaxed and 3 to 7 inches behind your anchor point (Follow through) the term follow though makes it sound like an intentional act. It should not be. It should be the natural progression you body goes through when it is no longer holding that 10 to 30 pounds of weight. If it ends up touching the back of your neck or better yet your shoulder you get physical feedback that can confirm you had a follow through. Start every shooting session with a couple of dozen blank bale shots where you focus on the smooth relaxed release this will re-enforce the muscle memory and good habits. I find that shots that go to the right are also often caused by peeking. Moving the bow arm to the right and the head to the left in anticipation of seeing where the arrow is going. You may be doing more than just plucking. Video tape your practice sessions and this will help confirm a smooth follow through and you can ID any other flaws as well.

Good luck, archery is a game of luck the more you work at it the luckier you get!


----------



## Redlance123 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, all great ones too. I'll give them a try. Redlance


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

b0w_bender said:


> Good luck, archery is a game of luck the more you work at it the luckier you get!


I like that! Some days I feel like I am the luckiest one on the course. dd


----------



## Carbon Jack (Jan 1, 2011)

Plucking is my chief shooting error. I'm right-handed and my plucked arrows always go right of center. Usually when I start to pluck it means I'm getting tired. Most plucks happen late in the shooting session. (For me, anyway.) I like the dead hand school of shooting. I really work at staying relaxed from the shoulder down of the drawing arm.

Jack


----------

